# Nowzad Help



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right forum but:

Is anyone heading down to Plymouth area from Manchester in the next l think 3 week or so weeks l think l will have some suture material and possible 2 cat boxes (dismantled so pretty flat) to go down to Nowzad collection point to send out to Afghanistan. If l can get the HN to go through suture material with me in next few days l can drive it to Manchester area or within a reasonable distance of Manchester, on this weekend or if she will go through it next week will be the following weekend.

Facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/nowzad/110252975672446?ref=ts&fref=ts

Web:
http://www.nowzad.com/

Many thanks in advance


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Probably not a lot of use but we are going down to Somerset on the 26th January to meet up with my sister who lives in Cornwall she will be going back down to Cornwall around the 28th I could give the stuff to her to drop off if that is any help! She said she could give the items to someone to drop off in Plymouth around the 2nd Feb complicated I know but if its any help you would be welcome. Marie


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Georgiemac it sounds good l need to get the suture material sorted when the HN comes back which l think is next week. Am waiting to hear from Nowzad about the cat carriers but if all goes well and that is ok with you and your sister and friend be great as save on postage. 

Will touch base next week as soon as l get things moving many thanks  
Caro


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok I am away in London until 16th but keep in touch via MHF Marie


----------

